# I've become the "sneak" I swore I'd never become



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Picture this:
Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...

So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

So funny......AND clever! I'm learning the ropes of sneaky stash stashing from you!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

fat chance of that happening here.............he comes in and asks what was in the package the PO has just delivered......Last time i told him it is his birthday gift!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Way to go! A lady will always find a way. Enjoy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that's very funny!! I just toss it on my desk and hope he doesn't notice  he has never said anything so it may be the best reason to keep it messy  NOT!!!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very sneaky - and very smart. Necessity truly is the mother of invention.....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

sross512004 said:


> Very sneaky - and very smart. Necessity truly is the mother of invention.....


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


Oh, yeah. This is maybe the Knitter's version of:



> Spouse/Significant Other: Oh, those are great shoes dear, when did you get those?"
> 
> Me: What? these old things? I've had these for MONTHS!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

My sewing room is the first room nearest the front door - so I can open the front door, swoop up the package, close the door, turn , take three steps, open my craft room door, quickly toss and shut the door. Bu the time he realizes I went to the door, I am walking back to the den. ( empty handed) saying I thought I heard someone at the door.  
I will not say I am a down right sneak - just that he is better off not knowing some minor details.....


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

At least they get something out of our sneaking around!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:So true!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My daddy used to tell me that was lying by omission. I told him it was self defense! I got the same speech from my beloved hubby every time I bought more crafting things, then he would take me around to all the thrift stores and I would try not to even look at craft stuff and up he would walk with a basket full of stuff saying "Can you use any of this?" When I would remind him of our discussion, he would say "Don't bring up yesterdays Dear, it helps nothing!" 
And, that is just another reason I don't intend to ever have anyone living with me again because I can fill my house up with yarn and craft things if I want to! I don't have to feel bad about it either because most of it is for charity. And, I am doing good for our little community. So in helping others, I am also helping to get my yarn moved around. I still have just as much but I keep saying, "Going down, girl, going down!" I would have to live to be 310 years old and knit or crochet every day all day long and would still probably have just as much as I do today!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

My DH never says anything when a package arrives, just raises his eyebrows. Very occasionally he will look at my stash and say "you have enough to last a lifetime" and I say yes dear. Same with my dolls and teddy bears, and then he will come home with one he thinks I will like. He's definitely a keeper.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> My DH never says anything when a package arrives, just raises his eyebrows. Very occasionally he will look at my stash and say "you have enough to last a lifetime" and I say yes dear. Same with my dolls and teddy bears, and then he will come home with one he thinks I will like. He's definitely a keeper.


I think you have a man who will last a lifetime too!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

can't hide anything from my hubby he's worse than kitties


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank goodness I don't need to hide from hubby the yarn I order!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love that hidey place - mine doesn't even know how to use the washer or dryer - very safe! LOL


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank goodness I don't need to hide from hubby the yarn I order!


I don't hide too much. After all, my dh couldn't really hide the boat he bought, lol. At least he left it outside.

Karen N.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

My husband spends as much or more than I do on hobbies. We don't question each other! We just smile


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was just looking for the closest hiding place; it didn't even occur to me that it was so safe. Mine doesn't know how to use the washer or dryer, either.



iShirl said:


> I love that hidey place - mine doesn't even know how to use the washer or dryer - very safe! LOL


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

UPDATE:
We enjoyed a mighty tasty home-cooked hamburger for supper. YUMMY! :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My DH built an experimental, 2 seater, Rotor-way Exec helicopter. Then he bought an airplane hangar for it and a shop. If I was going to keep score, he has won! But I am the one that smiles all day, he has to wait for good weather!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> UPDATE:
> We enjoyed a mighty tasty home-cooked hamburger for supper. YUMMY! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> My DH built an experimental, 2 seater, Rotor-way Exec helicopter. Then he bought an airplane hangar for it and a shop. If I was going to keep score, he has won! But I am the one that smiles all day, he has to wait for good weather!


No kidding!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, dear! You mean the love of knitting and the addition to yarn can cause you to keep secrets from your DH! I am slightly amazed but have to confess that I've been doing this for years! I wish I could be more bold! Just walk in the door with a bag full of yarn - head held high - and a look on my face that says, "I dare you. . ."!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bet that hamburger was delicious. ( The bottom of the laundry basket full of clothes to be folded will certainly get you to the appropriate room without question...)


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Definitely a good idea. Howsumever, I sent him to town for hamburger buns--that was plenty of time to get the box squirreled away nicely. 



Dreamweaver said:


> Bet that hamburger was delicious. ( The bottom of the laundry basket full of clothes to be folded will certainly get you to the appropriate room without question...)


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank goodness I don't need to hide from hubby the yarn I order!


Yeah, it's kind of disconcerting in a way that so many even feel they have to hide things.

To be clear -- _Not making a judgement _... but, just pondering what would make people feel that way ... penitent or unworthy or worried about being chastised ... or is it just a matter of a sort of guilty pleasure that feels more fun when the secret is kept to our/themselves? Or just that the spouse/significant other "doesn't get it" and it's too much effort to try and explain it?

I've certainly done it on occasion, I think probably the last suggestion ... sometimes they don't always "get it" and I don't want to bother explaining it.

Like one time I bought 5 "Handi-tools" (_The little Susan Bates tool that has a small crochet hook on one and a needle point on the other_). I tend to lose them, but I LOVE to have one on hand in case I drop a stitch, or to tactically count stitches. I stick one in my hair, behind my ear, in numerous project bags or have one on the table next to me... and I... LOSE those them, but I don't ever want to be without one while knitting.... I almost feel naked without one.

But, my SI asked "what do you need FIVE for?" (_Like I was being excessive_)

Well.... because I do.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably all of the above for me, but high on my list is the guilty pleasure for having that stash of yarn for that next project that's been rattling around in my head. Next high on the list would be the "just don't get it" and too much effort to explain.

Even if I explained he wouldn't get it. We operate on two different wave lengths, but...

if he wants to trade one of his horses for another. No problem and he does that all the time. Or if he decides he doesn't like one of his guns and wants to trade it for another (that just happened and I happened to find out from a phone conversation he had with his brother) and he didn't bother to tell me his intentions.

So I guess it works both ways. :thumbup:



BluesChanteuse said:


> To be clear -- _Not making a judgement _... but, just pondering what would make people feel that way ... penitent or unworthy or worried about being chastised ... or is it just a matter of a sort of guilty pleasure that feels more fun when the secret is kept to our/themselves? Or just that the spouse/significant other "doesn't get it" and it's too much effort to try and explain it?


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

nrc1940 said:


> Probably all of the above for me, but high on my list is the guilty pleasure for having that stash of yarn for that next project that's been rattling around in my head. Next high on the list would be the "just don't get it" and too much effort to explain.
> 
> Even if I explained he wouldn't get it. We operate on two different wave lengths, but...
> 
> ...


Yup, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! I think all couples have their way of doing things, a sort of "unspoken" deal-making.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to admit that I am totally non-sneaky. I even ask him for his card when I want to order online. He is such a sweetie about it. We even walked in the cold Saturday afternoon to go check out the yarn store near Old Town in Albuquerque. 

Lynne


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lynne, you have a keeper, for sure!


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

My rule is if I make the money, I can buy yarn. My sweetie never says anything, but then all my yarn added together does not equal all his guns, snowmobiles, float tubes.....

How's the watcher in Tremonton tonight? Here in Utah County it is freeeeezzzzzzinnnnnggggg.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, same here. It has all the signs of being as cold a winter as we had last winter. I'm tired of it already and the actual winter date hasn't even arrived. My parents had the right idea. The last 8 years of their life before my dad died they lived 6 months in southern Idaho and 6 months in Mesa, Arizona. My mom said it was they happiest years of their life.



SKRB said:


> My rule is if I make the money, I can buy yarn. My sweetie never says anything, but then all my yarn added together does not equal all his guns, snowmobiles, float tubes.....
> 
> How's the weather in Tremonton tonight? Here in Utah County it is freeeeezzzzzzinnnnnggggg.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I would love to do that. My sweetie is from Cache Valley and I could spend my summers there and my winters in Springdale. Of course, my children might complain as I would have to take all my grand babies with me. Could not live without a little loving from my babies.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

When I buy from one of the local shops, it stays in the car if he is at home  and gets rescued the next day, a good thing he still works!
Luckily any mail order parcels (not too many of them) arrive during the day while he is out. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My poor DH has to pick my card making parcels up from the PO so I can't hide that. As for my knitting stash I wait until he is at work before I sort it all out. He knows its there but never says anything.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mine wouldn't dare say anything. He has his study, which is full of aviation books, equipment, etc etc., I manage to keep my things in one wardrobe in the spare bedroom. His stash is bigger than mine!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


I used to do the exact same thing! But lately, when he has been home and not work, well first he moaned about books being a 'waste' but then when another came along 'oh go ahead and make then! Sweaters and all sorts'

My first compliment deserves a reward so making him a sweater, my first big project after my daughters teddy blanket.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> My DH never says anything when a package arrives, just raises his eyebrows. Very occasionally he will look at my stash and say "you have enough to last a lifetime" and I say yes dear. Same with my dolls and teddy bears, and then he will come home with one he thinks I will like. He's definitely a keeper.


I have one just like this, definitely a keeper.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

My husband and I each get a monthly allowance and we buy what we want---no questions asked. It doesn't come out of the budget. After 45 years of working and watching every penny, I GET AN ALLOWANCE! I love buying craft things and not feeling guilty. I just received a new 7" personal DVD player with a 5 hour battery. I got it so I can watch my knitting/crochet dvds when I am trying to learn something new. I can take it with me whereever I go! Yea! No sneaking around, no hiding etc.


----------



## Bonbly (Dec 10, 2013)

I have no problem with stash. My husband has a ammo stash for his hunting rifle and I have a yarn stash for my needles. Funny comparison.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine doesn't care how much yarn I buy as long as it keeps me happy. He also has a lot of golf clubs and belongs to a country club.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

My husband orders so many "goodies" for his airplane that when a package comes and I don't hand it to him, he does not say a word. He knows he better not or I will start questioning his packages !!!!


----------



## Knittah (Jul 11, 2011)

He must take a shower sometime.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> Mine doesn't care how much yarn I buy as long as it keeps me happy. He also has a lot of golf clubs and belongs to a country club.


Same here. But I do get a tease about my stash now and then.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish my hubby was that observant! I am at home all day with a computer! Need I say more?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I do not understand to need to cheat and lie to ones partner. Does he do the same and if so how would you feel about it? As I said I just do not understand the need to lie to them. Just my observation. I feel a lie is a lie no matter how big or small.


----------



## SherryFaye (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you all. I thought that I was the only one sneaking around. He spends far more on his jeep and computer and I never say a word. I surprise myself with my ingenuity. He is always happy to see me knitting though.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That's funny. The other day as I brought in somem ore yarn, my husband said "you have three bushels of yarn back there" (family room where most of it is kept), and I said, "No, four."
If he can have a gazillion guitars, I can have yarn.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Raybo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:So true!


Me too,


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Funny, use to do the sneaking now I just buy and he says nothing and when he wants to go somewhere that he thinks I don't he will say "I am sure there is a yarn shop near. Go look at your gadget and see," meaning phone and google map. LOL


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Shocked was I when my beloved said to me "Honey, I know you have a bunch of plastic bags around ... no need to hide them -- your hobbies are much less expensive than mine!"

Well, that's basically what he said. Ahhhh, how I miss him!

He also said re: my not making or finishing - "You don't have to finish, but you can never quit."


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Be careful..Santa coming...only good children will get present....you might get coal in your stocking...lol....thats a good idea the dryer....


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


ROFL

I can soooooo relate!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

So funny....


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Love your thriller! But it sounds more like drug smuggling. Maybe it is in a way.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Well girls, whenever I get that "now what did you order or MORE
Yarn" I always say...." You're lucky, it could be jewelry"


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm always happy to read about others sneaking in their yarn. I buy very little but still usually just quickly get it into my closet so I don't get the "look" or comment. Even when I go to my knitting group yarn swap and come home with new-to-me yarn I feel I need to quickly get it out of sight.
Happy Knitting!
Jocelyn


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Why does any adult feel the need to hide what they're doing from their SO?
DH has a subway system in the basement, complete with announcements of stops and tiny "people" he paints clothes on and sits and stands on the station platforms and in the train cars.
When he tires of playing with the trains, he plays with the Playstations and X-Box.
Right now, I'm making blankets. Everyone in the house has a "blankie" I made on their bed.
So, I buy what I can afford, make whatever I can, and make myself content withg my lot; BUT as frequently pointed out when we were newlyweds,

I WAS A GROWN WOMAN WHEN I MET HIM!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, where did that come from? No one cheated or lied.



flohel said:


> I do not understand to need to cheat and lie to ones partner. Does he do the same and if so how would you feel about it? As I said I just do not understand the need to lie to them. Just my observation. I feel a lie is a lie no matter how big or small.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, look at all these kindred souls! Add: "Sometimes forgiveness is easier to get than permission."


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

LMHO, I just did the same exact thing 2 days ago. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I have mine delivered to my office and always carry a "project bag with me. DH thinks I'm a "hoarder" I'm not really, my stash is just not organized. It's in baskets,boxes and bags on the back porch along with the washer and dryer. Baskets of it have now crept into the adjoining family room were there is also a cedar chest filled. I don't know how he can say anything though when he has a whole barn that is his woodworking shop!


----------



## LDucat (May 31, 2013)

I hide my yarn in the trunk of my car!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I could never live that way. Sorry you have to be under that kind of stress.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's all meant in fun. No stress at all.



Torticollus said:


> I could never live that way. Sorry you have to be under that kind of stress.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

Lois - here (in OHIO) This is "too" funny - - -I can relate to this with my husband!! Ha! Question - - Who ever had the picture of "cowl - Purl Bee pattern - made for her daughter (?) - - could you PLEASE put it on again for me - - Now, I can't find it "again" Thanks !!!


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I do the same thing! I sneak things I've bought into the house and stash it away for a few days - then, when I bring it out and hubby asks me if it's new - I tell him no, I've had it awhile!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Such funny stories! It's nice to know we share the love of building our stash. : )


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh My! Ladies you have given me quite a chuckle this morning! I can totally relate to the "need to sneak" feeling at times. It is usually when I am feeling guilty about buying more "stash" when my storage area is already to the bursting point. But if I spy something that would go into a current project that I am working on or is in my head for the next making, it comes right in the front door, onto the table, and sorted! In Full View! He usually just laughs and asks what my next idea is and who I am thinking of giving it to. He will even laugh all the harder if I tell him I have no idea yet who, but I'll figure that out when I get there! LOL! We have quite an extended family and friends circle so it is never very hard to find a home for my items. LOL! One Halloween I passed out small crocheted toys instead out candy. Imagine my surprise when I started receiving thank you notes from the parents! Later Gaters! Kit


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are a comedienne. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Niki-knitter said:


> Well girls, whenever I get that "now what did you order or MORE
> Yarn" I always say...." You're lucky, it could be jewelry"


I LOVE THIS! If I ever hear him complaining... that is exactly what I will say. He doesen't say anything because I am working and pay for it myself.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

What a life. Is half money earned your to do with as you wish. Its no fun to be hung up on hiding things.


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

OK - I need to clear the air - my husband is totally accepting of my 'stashes!' I'm attempting to hide it from myself and 'find' it when I'm over the guilt.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too it's great.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


It will work only if he doesn't do the laundry to surprise you.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 It's true, but I still hide things - guess it will take awhile


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

When I buy more supplies , Bill shakes his head and I point out his massive tool collection and we both laugh!!!!


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I had to have security put into our home after we were robbed...so everytime I open a door or window--the security box says out loud what door has been opened...drives me crazy!! So--bringing something in on the sly is not an option...but still my stash is growing...


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

My version involves a $25 gift certificate. My favorite LYS gives knitters a $25 gift certificate after one has spent a certain amount of money at the shop.(And, we're not talking $100, here!) I opened my email to learn I had earned such a gift and was so surprised, I mentioned it out loud, "Wow, the yarn shop gave me $25!" "Why?" he asked. "For my birthday!" Thank goodness it was the beginning of October - I'm not sure what I would have said in April!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that make me feel better for you but guilt is tough too


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh....you are good...the dryer! Brilliant! Happy knitting...


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So glad I got on here this snowy morning. Loved reading all the replies.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

These are too funny. I simply say I have a Knit Picks order coming. When it arrives he say are you going to show me what you got?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bet that hamburger was delicious. ( The bottom of the laundry basket full of clothes to be folded will certainly get you to the appropriate room without question...)


Oh, Dreamweaver, you made me laugh! Co-conspirator that you are.

I like to think that NRC's husband was faking being asleep so she could get her package. HA!   

Elle


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's really funny! I am so fortunate I can show my yarn with pride...I would run out of hiding spots!!


----------



## SalleeVV (Dec 10, 2013)

New to the page and what is the first thing I read? A description of my day last Saturday as I was waiting for yarn to be delivered and hubby came home unexpectedly. Panic! LOL I sent him to wash my van  Great timing - he left and the mail came within 5 minutes.


----------



## CALEB'S MOM (Oct 18, 2011)

amen and amen, did I say AMEN to that!!!! no one to tell us "you can't" or "you won't"!!!!


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

Rofl...too funny. I never had to hide anything and if I ever did feel like I had to it was my own guilt that made me do it.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

My oldest son kept saying his wife will open a yarn shop when she retires. One day he showed me her stash of large boxes full of different yarns - in the garage!!
She knits for him too and he likes that.
It helps calm her from her nurse shifts. She is a pediatric oncology nurse and I say if she wants a garage full of yarn, so be it!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


Hilarious! I'm glad there are other yarn fanatics out there! My husband can't figure out why I need more yarn. I ask him why he needs more drill bits.

Hazel


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

We have been married 44yrs and hubby has always been super supportive of all my ventures and need for the right tools. He has a much better sense of color than I do so I always ask him what colors I should order/buy. If I don't go to the yarn store on an at least monthly basis, he takes me as a surprise after church. He enjoys seeing what people make on KP. I really hit the jackpot with him!! (contented smile...)


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I got it made! Knitting is cheap next to model railroading.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have a husband so i don't have a filter, when my daughter still lived at home, she was my voice of reason. Well she got married and i have 5 bins stacked int he bedroom, each bin for a different weight yarn. All of it has been justified of course!!!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

A woman has to do, what a woman has to do sometimes, lol. Love all the ideas! I have to do sneaking in, on alot of my stuff,lol.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


That is very funny!LOL! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL You are my hero!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

cakes said:


> I think you have a man who will last a lifetime too!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

maysmom said:


> I don't hide too much. After all, my dh couldn't really hide the boat he bought, lol. At least he left it outside.
> 
> Karen N.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I usually tell DH when yarn arrives becaue we live out and I don't go shopping much ,it's sock yarn for your Momma that does it he says nice !!!


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Sometimes its better for them not to know.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Just spent some time reading all these posts, thanks for the laughs, ideas, stc.
My hubby has is trying to convince me just because Joann's has coupons, I do not have to use them. Since I am not able to drive, he takes me everywhere, so he knows what I have done. haha. 
Proud of myself, I just tore up about 10 good coupons and am trying to finish some of the Ufo's that I have. Ufo is a quilting term = Unfinished ogjets. ...
don't take this wrong, I don't need any more yarn as I have many hundred's of skeins of yarn in my craft room, and boxes out in storage area. Seems like I am a shopaholic and have many friends who like to give me their left overs.,
what is the cure besides just staying home and using up my yarn. Sensible but boring...


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

please excuse any typo's, I've said it before, my brain works faster than these 98 words a minute typing.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Way to go Donnie. When I moved to a seniors apt my daughter went through my stuff and got rid of tons of it. Even had an auction. I had lived in my home for over 50 years. In apt now and am slowly getting more STUFF so it feels more like home LOL


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

When I was a child the neighbor living across the street from us managed to hide a new bureau from her husband. It was in plain sight in the family room but she covered it with knicknacks, etc. and somehow or another managed to camouflage it so that it didn't draw attention to itself. I have never gotten over being impressed with such skill and daring. In fact, this dear man died two or three years later seemingly without ever having noticed the new piece of furniture.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Great responses!
I was so depressed after my mother died, that I didn't want to do anything, and bit my nails all the time. Totally unproductive. Having seen other wives who gamble, cheat on their spouses etc., he is very happy that I have taken up crocheting and knitting again, and never says a word about my stash or latest acquisition. However, I still feel a little guilt when I see a sale and load up...


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Just spent some time reading all these posts, thanks for the laughs, ideas, stc.
> My hubby has is trying to convince me just because Joann's has coupons, I do not have to use them. Since I am not able to drive, he takes me everywhere, so he knows what I have done. haha.
> Proud of myself, I just tore up about 10 good coupons and am trying to finish some of the Ufo's that I have. Ufo is a quilting term = Unfinished ogjets. ...
> don't take this wrong, I don't need any more yarn as I have many hundred's of skeins of yarn in my craft room, and boxes out in storage area. Seems like I am a shopaholic and have many friends who like to give me their left overs.,
> what is the cure besides just staying home and using up my yarn. Sensible but boring...


Ah Ha - you are a candidate for the 12 Step Program. 
Step No. 1: When the fever hits, call a friend to shop with you.

Steps 2 - thru 12: Can't remember.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I understand completely. I am becoming a first class fibber. I tell
my DH that it's not a new order,but one that was on backorder and it just came,etc.From the looks he gives me I know that
he doesn't buy it. He asks," How can so many purchases be put on backorder?"
( I do in fact have an order that I placed on Nov.9, and will be delivered soon.)


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

flohel said:


> I do not understand to need to cheat and lie to ones partner. Does he do the same and if so how would you feel about it? As I said I just do not understand the need to lie to them. Just my observation. I feel a lie is a lie no matter how big or small.


If you know something will disturb your partner, you have two choices, cheat yourself and be angry and resentful or.... be discreet. Who wants to live in a relationship with fighting and arguing over yarn. And I find it hard to believe that the partner has never had a thought, idea, interaction, or purchase that wasn't shared.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You're lucky you could fit yours in the dryer. I have given up hiding it--I sit as I write looking like Big Bird surrounded by a "nest" of yarn. My husband doesn't complain. He knows I'm not hanging out in bars or getting into trouble--I am too busy knitting!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a post office box and my husband usually picks up the mail. I have packages coming from Knit Picks or wherever and he never says a word. He knows me and all my quirks and accepts me for who I am. We have been married for 50 years and 2 months. He knows I'll never change.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> We have a post office box and my husband usually picks up the mail. I have packages coming from Knit Picks or wherever and he never says a word. He knows me and all my quirks and accepts me for who I am. We have been married for 50 years and 2 months. He knows I'll never change.


Congratulations on your long marriage. People who try to change others to fit what they think is the right way, are the ones who don't make it. If you fall in love with someone, why change it? They might become someone you couldn't love! :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Good move :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I get some of my parcels addressed to the organization I belong to and my husband has never questioned it. He usually sees me knitting up the yarn then and knows where it will end up.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so happy that I would NEVEr have to do that with my husband. I work hard for my money and he never questions what I buy or how much it costs. I could never have it be any different.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for my morning laugh.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

It is awful this yarn addiction. Makes us do bad 'stuff'

knittykitty


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

I think we have All been guilty at some point in our knitting lives of this.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

I think we have All been guilty at some point in our knitting lives of this.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Niki-knitter said:


> Well girls, whenever I get that "now what did you order or MORE
> Yarn" I always say...." You're lucky, it could be jewelry"


LOVE it!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> I have mine delivered to my office and always carry a "project bag with me. DH thinks I'm a "hoarder" I'm not really, my stash is just not organized. It's in baskets,boxes and bags on the back porch along with the washer and dryer. Baskets of it have now crept into the adjoining family room were there is also a cedar chest filled. I don't know how he can say anything though when he has a whole barn that is his woodworking shop!


 :XD: :XD: Like you, I have my yarn deliveries made to my office. I also carry a project bag at all times and whatever is delivered gets put into the project bag when I bring it home. My yarn purchases at my LYS also make the journey home in my project bag.

My yarn is stored in the closet in the spare bedroom. I also have some of my clothes and my knitting/crocheting supplies there, such as my swift, winder, etc., along with my yarn. I do keep it organized. DH knows it's there but has NO IDEA how much as he rarely goes into this room.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

MissMolly

Amen to that!!! "ain't it nice!?"


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I can relate to this. In my house either the yarn or the husband had to go. So far I haven't missed him.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

MrsC said:


> My husband and I each get a monthly allowance and we buy what we want---no questions asked. It doesn't come out of the budget. After 45 years of working and watching every penny, I GET AN ALLOWANCE! I love buying craft things and not feeling guilty. I just received a new 7" personal DVD player with a 5 hour battery. I got it so I can watch my knitting/crochet dvds when I am trying to learn something new. I can take it with me whereever I go! Yea! No sneaking around, no hiding etc.


My husband and I get an allowance too. He spends his on scotch and wine. I spend mine on yarn. When we have guests for dinner he buys the wine out of the household budget but guests invariably bring a bottle or two. I don't drink so that wine goes into his stash. Unfortunately no dinner guests have ever brought a ball of yarn!!! I think I'm being cheated!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

:lol:  :thumbup: This is so funny!



MASHEPP said:


> I can relate to this. In my house either the yarn or the husband had to go. So far I haven't missed him.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

This answer made my day! Thanks. (Laughing out Loud)



cakes said:


> fat chance of that happening here.............he comes in and asks what was in the package the PO has just delivered......Last time i told him it is his birthday gift!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anita1955 said:


> My version involves a $25 gift certificate. My favorite LYS gives knitters a $25 gift certificate after one has spent a certain amount of money at the shop.(And, we're not talking $100, here!) I opened my email to learn I had earned such a gift and was so surprised, I mentioned it out loud, "Wow, the yarn shop gave me $25!" "Why?" he asked. "For my birthday!" Thank goodness it was the beginning of October - I'm not sure what I would have said in April!


:XD: :XD: :XD: This cracked me up!! Too hilarious!


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

HI KP'ers

Can someone helps me - I am knitting a cardigan with a cable up the middle which s the edging on each front and up the neck and now I am decreasing for the neck and it says to decrease inside the cable - do I do it in the first two stitches after the cable stitch of P2 cable 6 P2 then do my decrease in the next two stitches
Just can't see how you could do it inside the cable as it would distort the cable If some can help me that would be great because I am am at a standstill just now

Happy knitting


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't think that's the least bit funny. I couldn't live having to sneak around. I buy what I want and my husband buys what he wants. When a package comes to the door for either one of us, we always show the other. Woodworking tools for him, knitting "stuff" for me. And we're always happy for the other person - there is NO sneaking.


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

lmao you sound just like me


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Just another reason I am glad I am single again. Yet I have to deal with the children. I close my door and they stay away. LOL


----------



## kinderkid (Jan 8, 2012)

Warning! Hiding things in the dryer can get you into trouble. Years ago my kids always got into newly baked chocolate chip cookies and ate them when they shouldn't have (without greedy me getting any). So one time I hid them in the dryer, and forgot about them until I dried a load of dark clothes, opened the door and the biggest mess you ever saw fell onto the floor. Sure did teach me a lesson about being selfish. By the way, my husband has no idea my stash is filling the whole closet in the spare closet. He hasn't opened that door in 4 years. I also will not live long enough to use it all, but I love it so much and do give things away.


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

I know someone who in an effort to 'reduce' her stash hid yarn in unused pots. Worked great until her husband brought the turkey roaster up from the basement. Busted.


----------



## sunshine in PA (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine came today too. But my hubbie knows my addiction for yarn is uncontrollable!!! It was impossible to avoid buying yarn at that price even before Xmas. Oh, well!! Enjoy your yarn...mine is in the closet so he can't see how much I bought!! LOL!!


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think it's so much lying and cheating it's more sneaking, and not even that one needs to, just that one may feel a little guilty about the size of a stash. I'm like the one that gets an allowance and can spend it on anything I like, No questions asked. But still I sneak my new purchase in when I can ... my stash size is HUGE almost a full room ... I just can't pass up those great sales. My husband would never really say anything, it's me that feels guilty and maybe even a little embarrassed about how MUCH I have. I would never LIE about it, and I'm guessing hardly anyone would .. but why antagonize them by letting them see those purchases that they don't need to see.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Tina5551 said:


> embarrassed about how MUCH I have. I would never LIE about it, and I'm guessing hardly anyone would .. but why antagonize them by letting them see those purchases that they don't need to see.


Love it, why anatagonize them. When I go to our Knitting club and they have new big assortment donated to us it is almost impossible for me not to put a few of the newly donated yarn in my large knitting bag. I'm not doing any illegal so don't have any guilty conscience. Of course he carries my bag to the car and knows something else has added weight. LOL... Ask no questions and I'll tell you no lies. good motto. ???


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband goes on frequent business trips, so I always plan deliveries for when he's away!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Tina5551 said:


> I don't think it's so much lying and cheating it's more sneaking, and not even that one needs to, just that one may feel a little guilty about the size of a stash. I'm like the one that gets an allowance and can spend it on anything I like, No questions asked. But still I sneak my new purchase in when I can ... my stash size is HUGE almost a full room ... I just can't pass up those great sales. My husband would never really say anything, it's me that feels guilty and maybe even a little embarrassed about how MUCH I have. I would never LIE about it, and I'm guessing hardly anyone would .. but why antagonize them by letting them see those purchases that they don't need to see.


 I'm the same. Husband wouldn't dream of complaining - we don't check each others personal spending , but I feel guilty. Weird


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohhhh! I gonna have to use that one! Hee Hee!

kk


Ronique said:


> LOVE it!!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

When I order yarn or anything he thinks I don't need, I hope that the mail man leaves it on the porch. He takes a nap in the afternoon and that's when I will bring it in. 
Right now I see a package on the porch. It's ok tho because it is a coat for him. See, some things are OK to order and some aren't.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Way to go,I use to have that to do, not anymore. My husband always said,"mother would lie and I would swear to it". Us girls had to stick together.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine doesn't say anything, just "what are you making now?" I don't try to hide anything, but wal mart sacks can cover a lot of things. I used to hide things in plain sight with my girls-even left their Christmas presents in a brown paper sack in the closet one year & just threw a shirt over it like it had fallen off the hanger. Kids weren't even curious enough to pick up the shirt because that would have been work. I did the same thing when they used my shampoo.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

See the secret is to find the thing that HE wants like you want yarn. Then encourage him and when he's good and addicted...spring the yarn on him! I got my husband hooked on shoes and I never have to hide my new deliveries anymore.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Tina5551 said:


> I don't think it's so much lying and cheating it's more sneaking, and not even that one needs to, just that one may feel a little guilty about the size of a stash. I'm like the one that gets an allowance and can spend it on anything I like, No questions asked. But still I sneak my new purchase in when I can ... my stash size is HUGE almost a full room ... I just can't pass up those great sales. My husband would never really say anything, it's me that feels guilty and maybe even a little embarrassed about how MUCH I have. I would never LIE about it, and I'm guessing hardly anyone would .. but why antagonize them by letting them see those purchases that they don't need to see.


Exactly!!!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

We need a 'like' button on here!!


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Reading about all the "sneaky" knitters has made my day. I don't say what I am buying and my husband is resigned to not asking. Works fine!!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love your post...confessions of a knit o holic!!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

"Sneaky" is so much fun! My grandmother locked all the gifts in a linen closet and kept the key. She could have written a book about 'Sneaky.' Lots of fun, though!


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, the stress of it all. This is quite funny, and so smart I hope you had success at finally putting the package away safely.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> I LOVE THIS! If I ever hear him complaining... that is exactly what I will say. He doesen't say anything because I am working and pay for it myself.


Oh dear...my friends and DH always say that when I am depressed I buy diamonds and when I am happy I buy yarn. Either way I win, right? . Jo


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't care what DH thinks of my stash. I don't hide it. I'm too sick to play.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

What a wonderful cat picture.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha ha, very funny. I LIKE it.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto to that. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Knitty72 (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't hang out in bars so I can have all the yarn I want. I ask no questions or answer any.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That's the best thing about living alone....no sneaking around and hiding things!! :wink:
> I can buy what I want and NOT have to explain myself to anybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agree-another joy of living alone!!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> My daddy used to tell me that was lying by omission. I told him it was self defense! I got the same speech from my beloved hubby every time I bought more crafting things, then he would take me around to all the thrift stores and I would try not to even look at craft stuff and up he would walk with a basket full of stuff saying "Can you use any of this?" When I would remind him of our discussion, he would say "Don't bring up yesterdays Dear, it helps nothing!"
> And, that is just another reason I don't intend to ever have anyone living with me again because I can fill my house up with yarn and craft things if I want to! I don't have to feel bad about it either because most of it is for charity. And, I am doing good for our little community. So in helping others, I am also helping to get my yarn moved around. I still have just as much but I keep saying, "Going down, girl, going down!" I would have to live to be 310 years old and knit or crochet every day all day long and would still probably have just as much as I do today!


I'll second that!!!


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

All of these posts have certainly made me giggle. Just a testimony to how alike we are... All over the world.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to keep the secret from DDs. They warn me they do not knit and do NOT want to have to deal with it.


----------



## meandbob (Dec 10, 2013)

Old? saying "If he don't see it come into the house it doesn't exist"
Thats one I realy like.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Never had to sneak with BH. He loves his handspun handknits too much. I'm glad he's that way. He does swear sometimes when he trips over some wheels or stash but that's all.He also only gives a big sigh when I buy more books to join the thousands I already have. So I am a lucky woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

The saying I've always heard is that the difference between boys and men are the size of their toys... I think men don't have the "guilty to have a hobby" gene and women do... so we hide and pretend we don't have a stash as we try to push one more skein of yarn into a closet and still be able to get the door shut. Women have just as much right to a hobby they enjoy and get pleasure from as men and it seems that yarn makes us feel better, more serene, easier to live with... and that's what they need to be reminded of if they decide to squawk about it


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


What a great idea. I also have a package coming and have become a major sneak. When I get caught I let him go to Academy Sporting and let him 
look, touch, drool, and buy.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

My DH never says a word and will even help me organize it if I ask. He has his hunting and fishing stuff.....I have my yarn and we live happily ever after........enough said :thumbup:


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Prayz said:


> What a great idea. I also have a package coming and have become a major sneak. When I get caught I let him go to Academy Sporting and let him
> look, touch, drool, and buy.


Mine is learning that is beneficial to see packages come cause that means a trip to the gun show. It has also taught him it's ok to have a hobby and what I love is that he gets excited about his hobby and complements me on mine and vise versa. So it's a win win situation. 
I go to gun shows and shooting with him, (have my own gun too) he goes to yarn shops with me and graciously waits. Gotta love him.....


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

We use the back kitchen door to enter our house. All deliveries are left at the front door. If anything comes when we are out, I forget to look on the front porch. One time the box was there 2 days before I noticed. Had to wait for him to go to bed before I went out to get it. It was from my swap partner.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

My husband is losing his eyesight but he sees everything I try to smuggle in! Go figure!!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Go figure, indeed. My grandfather was really deaf before he died, but if anyone made a comment about his deafness--figuring he wouldn't hear--he ALWAYS heard and understand what was said.



Lal said:


> My husband is losing his eyesight but he sees everything I try to smuggle in! Go figure!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Go figure, indeed. My grandfather was really deaf before he died, but if anyone made a comment about his deafness--figuring he wouldn't hear--he ALWAYS heard and understand what was said.


Sounds like my MIL. so deaf but her hearing was great! Go figure! Selective, I think. Cute to think back on.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cakes said:


> fat chance of that happening here.............he comes in and asks what was in the package the PO has just delivered......Last time i told him it is his birthday gift!


My mom used to buy things & keep them for several months before they "appeared" when in all truth she could answer my Dad, "Honey, I've had this for _ages_!"


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't sneak anything in, I just tell DH sweetly that I promise not to spend more on yarn than he does on cigarettes. If he ever quits smoking, I'll rejoice and just start using up my wonderful stash!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My DH hates me having my hair done and I just say when you give up cigarettes I will give up having my hair coloured which is a lot cheaper than his cigarettes as my hair gets done very six weeks, not everyday like his cigs.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


You sound just like me!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to use that excuse until he quit smoking!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

flohel said:


> I do not understand to need to cheat and lie to ones partner. Does he do the same and if so how would you feel about it? As I said I just do not understand the need to lie to them. Just my observation. I feel a lie is a lie no matter how big or small.


I have to agree with you. All the sneaking around and hiding would make me a nervous wreck!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Picture this:
> Husband asleep in his chair. I know my Knit Picks order is "out for delivery," according to the package tracking. I'm back and forth to the window, checking for tire tracks at the mail box. Finally... I see the tire tracks and figure the package has been left outside my back door, as usual. I try calculating my chances of retrieving the package and getting it into the closet without waking my husband. Not likely...
> 
> So I sneak the package through the back door and hurry and put it in the dryer--of all places. I even manage to open and close the dryer without waking him. Now I need to conjure up an excuse why he needs to drive uptown. hmmm.... we need hamburger buns. That'll work!!


LOL! That us SO me!!


----------

